# ne pas jouer de/du piano, ne pas faire de/du sport



## Olcadia

Bonjour
Je connais depuis belle lurette que la négation on construit avec _pas de_
ex: _je ne joue pas de piano_
mais je viens d'écouter (et de lire aussi) _je ne joue pas du piano_
Qu'en pensez-vous? On utilise de plus en plus *du* ? ou ce n'est pas français?

Merci.

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Calamitintin

Moi je ne trouve pas que cela sonne bien "je ne joue pas du piano"...on dirait un étranger qui parle  (alors qu'on dit "je joue du piano")
Mais je me trompe peut-être...!
++
Cal


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tiens, c'est marrant. Je dirais "je ne joue pas du piano, mais de l'orgue".
Par contre, "je ne joue pas de piano" tout court.
Il y a sûrement une explication savante que je ne connais pas.


----------



## Grop

Cette bizarrerie est valable pour d'autres activités que le piano, comme le ski ou le velo. "Je fais du ski" mais "je ne fais pas de ski".


----------



## zaby

Je crois que c'est encore plus général que ça  :

Forme affirmative :_ Je mange *des* bonbons _
Forme négative : _Je ne mange pas *de* bonbons _
Forme négative... euh... spécifique  : _Et pis d'abord, je ne mange pas *des* bonbons, je mange du chocolat _


----------



## CapnPrep

En principe, dans "jouer du piano" il s'agit de la préposition "de" et de l'article défini (verbe transitif indirect), tandis que dans "faire du ski" et "manger des bonbons" il s'agit de l'article partitif/indéfini (verbes transitifs directs). Comparer "jouer de 4 instruments" et "*faire de 4 sports d'hiver" ou "*manger de 4 bonbons".

Dès lors, la forme négative devrait être, logiquement, "Je ne joue pas du piano" (comme par ex. "Je ne parle pas du roi", "Je ne viens pas du Gabon", etc.) Mais je pense que la structure a pu être réanalysée comme "jouer + _art. partitif_ + nom d'instrument", sous l'influence des emplois transitifs directs de "jouer" : jouer un rôle / des rôles, jouer une musique / de la musique, jouer un match / des matchs, … À ce moment-là, on construit (tout aussi logiquement) la phrase négative "Je ne joue pas de piano".

 Un autre exemple : "J'abuse du café / de l'alcool" --> "Je n'abuse pas … café / … alcool". Comment compléteriez-vous cette phrase ?


----------



## Francois114

Je tourne ça dans mon esprit depuis cinq minutes et je me demande vraiment dans quelle situation je dirais "je ne joue pas de piano".

Bien sûr :
je n'ai pas de piano chez moi
ici, on ne vend pas de piano

sont les seules solutions possibles parce qu'on parle de l'objet piano (un piano / pas de piano)

Mais j'ai un doute sur le fait que "je ne joue pas du piano" soit impossible. Déjà, il y a le cas proposé par Karine ("ce n'est pas du piano que je joue, c'est de l'orgue, banane !"). Egalement , "il y a des années que je n'ai pas fait du piano" me parait tout à fait possible à côté de "... que je n'ai pas fait de piano".
Il me semble qu'il y a un truc subtil là dedans mais je ne vois pas bien lequel... Au secours, camarades !  

François


----------



## Francois114

[…]

du pain --> pas de pain
je fais du sport --> je ne fais jamais de sport

mais on trouve souvent dans les marges des cas qui ne sont pas si simples et qu'un natif a du mal à expliquer. Je peux donner un autre exemple où la règle "pas de" ne marche pas :
_Je ne joue pas du piano aussi souvent que je voudrais._
qui s'explique bien par le fait que la négation ne porte pas sur "du piano" mais sur "aussi souvent".

Il y a peut-être une explication simple après tout : dans _jouer du piano_, piano n'est pas un objet direct de "jouer" et il faut considérer que ce n'est pas le verbe "jouer" mais le verbe "jouer de" (comme "parler de", c'est à dire avec la préposition "de" et non ce que les grammaires appellent le "partitif" _du/de la/des_), alors que dans "je ne bois pas de café le soir", c'est un objet direct avec le partitif : boire un café / boire du café. (*oups !* en relisant tout le fil, je me rends compte que ça a déjà été dit par Capnprep : je n'avais pas vu... )

Je ne sais pas si je vous aide avec ça...

François


----------



## Metternich

[…]

Tout d'abord, il est nécessaire de clairement distinguer:
1)Je fais du piano.
2)Je joue du piano.

Si la différence entre ces deux constructions ne vous SAUTE pas aux yeux, c'est pas la peine de continuer la lecture de cette contribution.

La phrase 1) à la négation:
1')Je ne fais pas de piano.
"On n'a pas le droit de s'ennuyer. Quand on s'ennuie c'est qu'on ne *fait pas de piano*, qu'on ne peint pas, qu'on ne réfléchit pas, qu'on ne regarde pas la nature." (Le Monde, 20/4/1999)

_DU _serait également possible, dans un contexte un peu particulier:
1'')"Grâce à elle on n'embrasse pas les tigres dans les zoos, on ne *fait pas du ski* en dehors des pistes, on ne promène pas son chien dans la forêt pendant les ouragans." (Le Temps, 29/12/1999)

La phrase 2) à la négation:
2')Je ne joue pas du piano.
Le seul regret d'Hubert Martigny: "Je ne *joue pas du piano*". (Entreprendre, 1/5/2000)

Cependant, PAR UNE FAUSSE ANALOGIE avec des enoncés de type _Je ne fais pas de piano_ - il s'agit donc d'un *usage vulgaire* - on peut trouver des exemples avec _DE_:
2'')Un musicien invité dans le Piano Seven qui ne *joue pas de piano* se singularise par sa différence, analyse Lindemann. (L´Hebdo, 9/11/2006)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je crois que ma phrase en titre est bonne. Dans une petite pièce de théâtre que mes élèves présentent, un personnage joue de la guitare. J'apprends aux élèves de nouveaux mots chaque jour. Je préfère qu'ils apprennent leur vocabulaire en contexte, par moyen des phrases, au lieu de mémoriser les significations des mots en isolation. Alors, je dirait que ce personnage ne joue jamais *de* piano. Les mots _de la _changent en _de _à cause du négatif _jamais._ C'est mon instinct de dire ça, mais je comprends peu la règle grammaticale. Si quelqu'un pouvait me renseigner, je lui serais reconnaissant. Merci d'avance.


----------



## janpol

du, des, de la deviennent "de" dans une phrase négative
je mange du pain - je ne mange jamais de pain
j'ai lu des livres de X - je n'ai pas lu de livres de x
j'écoute de la musique classique - je n'écoute pas de musique classique


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci janpol. Je ne savais pas qu'on ait affaire ici avec l'article partitif, mais c'est bien le cas ?


----------



## geostan

Faut-il encore revenir à cette question? J'avais cru dans des fils précédents montrer qu'il faut dire:

_Je ne joue pas du piano_, malgré les francophones qui n'hésitent pas à dire je _ne joue pas de piano, etc._ Ils ne semblent pas saisir le fait qu'ils ont affaire à un article défini.

Dans l'expression _jouer du piano_, il s'agit d'un verbe transitif indirect où l'article défini se combine avec la préposition _de_. Or, une loi dicte que l'article défini ne change pas après le négatif. Donc il faut dire, à mon avis, _je ne joue pas du piano_.


----------



## itka

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, geostan !


----------



## Frenchigirl

Bonjour a tous!

Je n'ai pas de piano, on ne vend pas de piano, tout ceci est correct parce q'en en francais, un, une, des,(indefini) du, de la, de l' et des (partitifs) ainsi que toute les expressions de quantite definies et indefinies sont remplacees a la forme negative par de ou d', excepte apres le verbe etre.( ce n'est pas du piano c'est du clavecin).

Le verbe jouer a un statu tout a fait different parce qu'il est utilise avec la preposition "de" quand il s'agit des instruments de musique, ou la preposition "a" quand il s'agit des jeux et des sports. Dans ces cas, il est suivi par l'article defini le, la,l' ou les- plus le sport, ou l'instrument de musique: Je joue (de le ) piano, ou je joue (a le ) golf. "DE le "n'existant pas en francais, il se contracte en "du", tout comme "a le" se contracte en "au". (les tres jeunes enfants oublient souvent cette contraction et commettent la faute logique : je veux de le pain).

Parce que du piano n'est pas l'article indefini ou partitif, mais l'article defini (le) contracte avec la preposition "de", il ne change pas a la forme negative. Je ne joue pas (de le ) piano. De meme qu'on dit : je ne joue pas (a les) aux cartes. Je suis sure que les gens s'interrogent moins sur : je ne joue pas au Monopoly, elle ne joue pas au tennis- Le probleme est qu'on est tous habitue a l'article partitif negatif qui influence notre oreille. Voila, j'espere que mon explication est claire et qu'elle en aidera certains.


----------



## Imnicole

• Je n'ai jamais joué du piano.
Vs.
Comparaison-> On ne va pas faire de bateau.

<Question>
Pourquoi ce premier exemple utilise 'du'?
J'ai prévu 'de' à cause de 'ne~jamais' car cet expression est la phrase négative.
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Rallino

Logiquement, il faudrait dire : _Je n'ai jamais joué *du* piano_, étant donné qu'il s'agit d'un article défini et non du partitif. Cependant les francophones n'hésitent pas à utiliser _*de*_ à la forme négative.


----------



## JClaudeK

Imnicole said:


> Comparaison-> On ne va pas faire de bateau.


Je ne vois pas très bien pourquoi il faudrait dire _"faire *de* bateau".
_
Je dirais_ "On ne va pas faire *du* bateau aujourd'hui."_ tout comme je dirais_ "On ne va pas faire *du* ski."_


----------



## jann

Ce fil bilingue sur le forum grammatical pourrait vous intéresser... 
FR: ne pas jouer de/du piano, de (la) guitare


----------



## Logospreference-1

Soit on considère l'activité en général, et l'on dit _ne pas jouer de piano, ne pas faire de ski, ne pas faire de bateau, etc._
Soit on considère l'activité en particulier, autrement dit l'instrument (le piano) ou l'équipement, le sport (le ski) ou le véhicule (le bateau), et l'on dit _ne pas jouer du piano, ne pas faire du ski, ne pas faire du bateau._
Souvent ou parfois selon les cas, on utilise l'une ou l'autre forme indifféremment, et dans d'autres catégories de cas on penche très nettement pour l'une des deux formes.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Je dirais_ "On ne va pas faire *du* bateau aujourd'hui."_


J'ai trouvé une explication qui me semble plausible:



> *L’article dans une phrase négative : négation partielle*
> *4) La négation porte sur un autre élément que le COD ....*
> C’est également le cas quand la négation porte sur un _adverbe_ ou un _complément circonstanciel_ de temps, comme _souvent_, _toujours_, ou de manière etc.:
> - Demain nous n’irons pas faire du ski.
> - Avec le temps qu’il a fait cet hiver, on n’a pas souvent fait du patinage sur le lac.
> - Autrefois, les gens ne mangeait pas de la viande tous les jours.
> L’article indéfini


----------



## airinargent

Bonjour,
Et pour le cas de faire du sport, quelle est la bonne option: je n'aime pas faire DU sport ou je n'aime pas faire DE sport?
Ou les deux seraient possibles?
merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

La négation portant sur le verbe _aimer_ et non le verbe _faire_, on a le choix dans ce cas.

_Je n'aime pas faire *de/du* sport_.


----------

